# Car/Deer Accident Solution



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I just saw on the local news tonight that they(can't remember if it was ODOT or ODNR)want to spray coyote urine along the roadsides to keep deer from crossing the roads. Is that not the stupidest thing ever? So they want to make the highways smell like [email protected]#% and attemp to change the natural pattern of movement in deer. What do you all think?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

I think that sounds like a myth.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

That would be a lot of buckets of coyote piss. Dang.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

they're gonna have to get those coyotes to start drinking alot more!!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I would love to see how they come about getting coyote urine.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> I would love to see how they come about getting coyote urine.


I drain their bladder as I skin them. Obviously they are dead at this point.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

They tried putting reflectors along the shoulder in Utah once. The car headlights would put a lazer like beam down the line of reflectors that spooked the deer. The problem was, that it worked so well, the deer that were already ON the road wouldn't cross it either. I'm not sure if the accident ratio went up or down, but the reflectors didn't last long.


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

There is no way this will work because any time it rains they would have to reapply the coyote urine! Great another way for our tax money to be wasted!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Although I am skeptical as to how well this would work there are a few things about it's use that I am thinking of. 
1. It would be impossible to place it along the entire roadway just for the amount it would take to do this.

2. I am sure it would be used in high travel areas and if it is effective the deer would find an alternate route to cross at.

3. BIGHILLBILLY, you would be suprised as to how well the smell of predator urine comes through after a couple of days of soaking rain. If I can still smell it at my trap sets there is no doubt a deer will be able to.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

I think the state is gonna start coming up with all these lame suggestions on how to control the deer population, just to passify the angry farmers or motorists complaining the population is to high. The state realizes they need a good balance to keep farming yeilds up to bring in the farming industry money and still keep deer population up to bring in hunting money, tax or liences or other out of state hunting money. 

So the state will bring up these lame ideas and talk about them, have a handfull shot down, which they plan on and maybe install something alone the roads, cheeply like noise makers of some sort and hope the problem quietly goes away, till next fall. 

People also need to realize the problem with deer population isnt just the states, what also adds to the problem is property owners who dont let hunters hunt thier land, Lets be carefull here, I'm not saying they have to let hunters on thier land, it's thiers they have the right to or not to let them hunt, but if they chose not to, than they also must understand thier helping the deer over population in Ohio, Which being a hunter i'm all for. There is a large wooded area where I live that the owners wont let people hunt, during gun season you can always see heards of deer in these woods, ( no I'm not telling where this woods is located)...LOL

anyway thats my thought on this subject.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have always had the impression that coyotes were not much of a threat to the deer in the wild so I don't even see where this would matter. I don't think yotes would prey on any except the young fawns perhaps.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is an article on this from the Dayton Daily News.....


Conference to discuss ways to reduce deer-vehicle crashes 
ARDEN HILLS, Minn.  Perhaps wolf urine could make highways safer.

Testing whether deer can be scared off with real or synthetic urine from predators such as wolves, coyotes and bears was one of several ideas that officials from eight states, including Ohio, planned to consider this week during a conference aimed at reducing the number of crashes between deer and vehicles.

The eight states are pooling their money and brain power in the effort. Deer-vehicle crashes kill about 200 people nationwide each year.

"I think it's a problem in every state but Hawaii," said Bob Weinholzer, programs administrator for the Minnesota Department of Transportation.

Weinholzer said such crashes cost the nation's drivers about $1.4 billion annually.

That's why he planned to propose the predator urine research project to fellow transportation officials from states that make up the newly formed Deer-Vehicle Crash Information Research Center. Representatives from Connecticut, Iowa, Maryland, New Hampshire, New York, Ohio and Wisconsin also were expected to attend meetings Tuesday and Wednesday.

The participants will propose and vote on research projects to fund with their combined $280,000. Weinholzer said sharing costs is the only way most states can afford long-term thorough research.

"You get a better, bigger research project done and more professionally," said Steve Gent, traffic and safety engineer for the Iowa Department of Transportation.

While deer-vehicle crashes usually aren't very serious  they usually result in damage to cars rather than injuries to people  the numbers are growing in some states where deer populations grow.

"There are no good, easy solutions from a transportation perspective," Gent said. "Pretty much all research shows that two things work: one is to reduce the size of the deer herd, which is very controversial. The other is to put up a deer fence. All you do is move the problem."

That's why Weinholzer says predator urine might be useful. The urine would be placed in canisters set far from the roadway in the hope that the smell will trigger an instinct in deer to flee.

Deer in Iowa probably don't naturally come across wolf urine  or bear urine, for that matter  Weinholzer acknowledged. But researchers hope to learn if a predator's urine will set off an instinctive reaction anyway.

Gent said it's worth a try.

"It's all for the common good," he said.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

What a friggin' joke. Deer will do as they have forever, adapt and continue to cross the roads.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

So if an Ohio deer has never been exposed to wolf and bear will they even know what the smell is?

They better go back to the drawing board with their brilliant minds.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Buddy punk, be skeptical all you want, they tried it. I forgit how many miles they put them, but since when does the state govt care HOW much money they spend. This stretch of remote highway was nick named "The Levan Death Strip" because of how many deaths were caused by deer.


----------



## BobcatAngler (Jul 28, 2006)

Who was in the think tank that week?

Hillbilly #1: "What we gonna do bout all them crashes cuza them deer?"

Hillbilly #2: "How bout snipers at each mile marker?"

Hillbilly #1: "Na, they'd probably get too drunk on PBR and shoot at the cars."

Hillbilly #2: "How bout loud speakers to scare em off?"

Hillbilly #1: "Na, JimBob would only play Merle Haggard and David Allen Coe"

Hillbilly #2: "I got it! Electric fence!"

Hillbilly #1: "Na, my ol lady would shocker self while hitchin and I'd never hear the end of it.

Hillbilly#2: "Hey, I know...remember that 'million dollor' business idea you had a couple years ago?

Hillbilly #1: "Ya mean 'Wild Man' cologne? Sure! I still got tons of the stuff in the barn!"

Hillbilly #2: "Let's spray that stuff all over the road. It smells bad enough to scare off the devil himself, it's bound to work on the deer."

Hillbilly #1: "I knew all that urine could be put to use!"


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Buddy Punk....Thanks for posting that article. I wasn't sure if anyone would believe me when I started this thread. I thought with as many members that post regularly someone else had to hear it.

Bob Cat....What the heck is wrong with us hillbillies wanting to hear some David Allen Coe?  By the way that whole explanation is funny as heck!!!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

After I saw this post I noticed the same article in our local fish wrap. It is no b.s.


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

I also saw taht on the news and just laughed when i heard it...it sounds like a good for nothin plan to waste some more money
________
sc2 replay


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

newbuckeye said:


> Buddy punk, be skeptical all you want, they tried it. I forgit how many miles they put them, but since when does the state govt care HOW much money they spend. This stretch of remote highway was nick named "The Levan Death Strip" because of how many deaths were caused by deer.


I am not skeptical about anything you said. I am skeptical as to how well putting urine along the road will work.

Did somebody place some urine in your cornflakes?


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

This sounds crazy, but while growing up, my Dad was a barber and he and his fellow barbers used to save the cut "human" hair. Farmers would use it in their fields to "keep the deer at bay"...I don't know how well it worked but there was a demand year after year. Thoughts?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Boom Boom said:


> This sounds crazy, but while growing up, my Dad was a barber and he and his fellow barbers used to save the cut "human" hair. Farmers would use it in their fields to "keep the deer at bay"...I don't know how well it worked but there was a demand year after year. Thoughts?


I have heard of people using hair around their garden for that reason. I have never done it so I can not attest whether it would help at all.


----------

